# AMARILLO



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

1. Start at Glasgow Airport.

2. Catch flight from Glasgow to London Heathrow Airport.

3. Catch flight from London Heathrow to Dallas Fort Worth Airport.

4. Hire car at Dallas Fort Worth Airport.

5. Start going toward the "Airport Exit" on "International Parkway South" - follow for 0.2 miles.

6. Bear left onto the highway toward "Terminal East Parking" - follow for 0.3 miles

7. Bear left onto "International Parkway North" toward "North Airport Exit" - follow for 2.9 miles

8. Take the "Highway 114 west" exit toward "Fort Worth" - follow for 29.2 miles

9. Then continue on "US 287 north" - follow for 91.1 miles

10. "US 287 north" becomes "Interstate-44 east" - follow for 0.7 miles

11. Take left fork onto "US-287 north" toward "Vernon" - follow for 104.0 miles

12. "US 287 north" becomes "Avenue F (US-287)" - follow for 2.8 miles

13. Continue to follow "US 287 north" - follow for 104.9 miles

14. Take left ramp onto "Interstate 40 west" toward "Dumas" - follow for 7.8 miles

15. Take "Exit 70" onto "US 60 east" toward "Dumas" - follow for 0.5 miles

16. Take the "Buchanan Street" exit toward "Dumas/Pampa" - follow for 1.7 miles

17. Turn right onto "Old Route 66 (Interstate 40)" - follow for 0.1 miles

18. Arrive at the centre of "Amarillo, Texas"

Now that everyone knows the way - would you PLEASE STOP singing that
F****** song!!!!!!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sorry *Docted*, but it's already been done:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-522.html#3739


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

But people keep singing the song!


----------

